# Difference between working and show?



## AgaRee (Oct 5, 2011)

Evening everyone

Could someone please tell me the real differences I would find in a Cockapoo if the mom was show as opposed to working please? And how different do they look?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

In theory a show cocker is supposed to be more calm. A working coker is supposed to have more energy. In practice this is dubious.

Having said that my own personal experience (which is not very big), is I have a cockapoo with a show cocker mum. She is easygoing and tires out after a long walk. My sister in law (Flounder_1) has a cockapoo with a working cocker mum. Her dog has more energy.

However, there'll be hundred of examples that could be completely opposite.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

yep Weller is show, he has endless amounts of stamina but not bonkers with it. There may be a slight difference in the look but I personally don't think there is that much in it.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

this subject came up recently under the chitchat section on the post called brindles,i posted some pics of both working and show cockapoos and you really cant tell the difference once their coats have developed and most of the time not as pups either.they say working cockapoos are more hyper but i have 2 sisters from different litters and one was really hper when she as younger,the other more laid back.my american cockapoo however is the most chilled pooche i have! x


----------



## AgaRee (Oct 5, 2011)

How great is this forum?! Thank you for answering my question, no doubt I will have many...


----------



## AgaRee (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi Mandy
I have just looked at the post titled brindles and found it really interesting and informative so thanks for that. P.s I didn't get the pictures right of 'is it working or show'


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I think when we got Izzie we were told by the breeder that show line breeds can have longer thicker coats, Izzie's is definitely very fluffy & thick  Not sure if some working cocker x poodles turn out that way though :s


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Hello,
Great question AgaRee. I was wondering the same.
Laura can I ask -Is Izzie from a toy poodle and show cocker? She is beautiful.
How tall is she?
Thanks


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi 

if you wanted to to see a toy / show mix you can have a look in the pictures
section at Betty at the beach, she is 5 Months old and weighs 5.6kgs - there
are others on here younger than her which are with a minature poodle that
weigh approx 9kgs so she is definitely on the small side.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

I asked Julie from Jukee doodles this question at the Clumber Park meet - she mentioned that Show cocker have a more Domed head and lower set ears - I think I can see this difference when I see a show cocker mum versus working cocker mum!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Hi
> 
> if you wanted to to see a toy / show mix you can have a look in the pictures
> section at Betty at the beach, she is 5 Months old and weighs 5.6kgs - there
> ...


Ah, but Izzy is Betty's size, and she is a miniature/working cross


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Ah, but Izzy is Betty's size, and she is a miniature/working cross


Yes it's true...minature mixes can be small too but I have not come across
any toy mixes that have been big ( I know JulesB's Betty is one of smallest on here but not sure about others).. would love to know the size of any other toy mixes...


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Poppy is two and a toy working mix she is 10kg and 17 inches to the shoulder.
Rosie is 5 months also a toy working mix she is 5kg and 12 inches to the shoulder. Don't think she will grow as tall as Poppy.
They are energetic dogs but not hyper. Just as happy curled up asleep as running in the fields. They are very sent orientated which can be a problem when Poppy goes hunting for dropped treats at Flyball, she would make a great police sniffer dog. I love to watch them following sent trail when we are out walking, but they do come back with some nasty trophy's at times, the odd mouse or frog and a lot worse.

The difference dose seem to be in the head shape and position of the ears, but unless they are clipped I think you would be hard pushed to tell the difference just looking at them. And when you get a group of them they just love to play and its just a mass of fur running around having fun.

Both mine have thick fluffy coats









Here are some pic's of Cocker's

Working Cocker









Show Cocker









American Cocker


----------

